# How Fast is Your Reaction Time?



## Barbara L (Dec 28, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbody/sleep/sheep/

I can't get past Rocketing Rabbit!

 Barbara


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 28, 2005)

I could not get past Bobbing Bobcat! 

Grace


----------



## licia (Dec 28, 2005)

I need more coffee! I got ambling armadillo!


----------



## middie (Dec 28, 2005)

bobbing bobcat. pretty good since i just crawled out of bed 10 minutes ago


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 28, 2005)

bobbing bobcat. My problem is that little sneaky one that looks like it's about to dart out and I click too soon then when I go to click continue, the other one runs and I don't click fast enough!


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 28, 2005)

yep! there's a glass ceiling above rocketing rabbit- 


and boy! that's addicting!


----------



## Raven (Dec 28, 2005)

Bobbing Bobcat here too 

I found I couldn't look directly at them without mis-firing so I read the links at the bottom of the screen and my time came up ha ha.

~ Raven ~


----------



## middie (Dec 28, 2005)

wow... my reflexes are much better in the morning.


----------



## licia (Dec 28, 2005)

I can't believe I'm the only slow one here.  I'd better take my vitamins today and try again tomorrow!!!!


----------



## cara (Dec 28, 2005)

Raven said:
			
		

> I found I couldn't look directly at them without mis-firing so I read the links at the bottom of the screen and my time came up ha ha.
> 
> ~ Raven ~


 
that really works better.. you stop shooting darts when they move their heads... It brought me from a sluggish snail to a rocketing rabbit ;o))


----------



## MJ (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm not sure if this is good or not.


----------



## Alix (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh I sooooo want to say something here. I keep repeating PG site PG site.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 28, 2005)

MJ said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if this is good or not.


 
Just rub it in, why don't you


----------



## MJ (Dec 28, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> Oh I sooooo want to say something here. I keep repeating PG site PG site.


Watch it Alix! The game says reaction time. I know what yer thinkin



			
				texasgirl said:
			
		

> Just rub it in, why don't you


I'm sure I can do better. That was my first try.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 29, 2005)

Another bobbing bobcat here.  Maybe it is not more coffee, but less coffee that is needed.  Of course, I have not had any caffeine today, so that must be the problem.


----------



## TXguy (Dec 29, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> bobbing bobcat. My problem is that little sneaky one that looks like it's about to dart out and I click too soon then when I go to click continue, the other one runs and I don't click fast enough!



That happened to me too... when I played the first two times, I thought you had to click on the sheep itself.. two sluggish snails in a row. Then, i got it right and immidiately improved into a rocketing rabbit. Getting to turbo-cheetah, now that's addicting!


----------



## nettieplee (Dec 29, 2005)

I'll admit it....I can't get past bobbing bobcat.  But now my mission for today is to make it at least to cheetah.  Good thing I got all my "important" work done so my boss can't get mad


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 29, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> bobbing bobcat. My problem is that little sneaky one that looks like it's about to dart out and I click too soon then when I go to click continue, the other one runs and I don't click fast enough!


 
I did the exact same thing a LOT. 

Grace


----------



## Ken (Dec 30, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> Oh I sooooo want to say something here. I keep repeating PG site PG site.


 
I'm a 'turbo-charged cheetah' baby!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 31, 2005)

Ken said:
			
		

> I'm a 'turbo-charged cheetah' baby!


Edmonton may be a couple thousand miles from here, but I think I distinctly heard Alix's voice yell woohoo!!!!

 Barbara


----------

